# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Shiro Import, sampai 5 Juli jam 5 sore

## ronny

*Shiro ini berasal dari Nirwana Koi Serpong, ukuran 30 Cm, gender ???*


Dilelang dg starting price : 888.888
Kelipatan; bebas minimal 10 rb
Opsi bungkus 2.500.000 ketik "BUNG BUNGKUS"
Belum termasuk biaya kirim
5% Koi's
Selamat bertanding   ::

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

